# 1965 pontiac lemans vin question



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

ive never seen a 65 lemans or gto or tempest vin start with 236, has anyone ever ?
got pic of the car title i bought and it started with 236, who knows what this is ?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Probably a misprint. Not common, but not unheard of.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Would that make it a LeTempest?


----------



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

got it figured out, they made a mistake at the state when they made title, added anouther 6 where it shouldnt be


----------

